# Create custom libraries in Kontakt v5.2.1



## logikal

Hi everyone,

I'm sorry if someone has already written a similar topic, but I don't find nothing in the forum that help me with my problem.

I just upgraded my version of kontakt, from 5.0.3 to the latest 5.2.1 on Mac OSX 10.8.5

With the version 5.0.3 I had a custom library that I create following these steps:

1- Create a directory and name it as your nki sample's library. i.e. I have the PinkNoise Revolver package and I named the custom library directory as "PinkNoise Revolver Library".

2- Create 2 directories as "Instruments" and "Samples" inside your Library. If you have nkm files in your package then also create "Multis" directory.

3- Put the nki files inside the "Instruments" directory and the samples into "Samples" directory. Put the nkm's into "Multis" if you have any.

4- Open Terminal and execute these lines:
cat /dev/null > "/Users/Dave/Desktop/PinkNoise Revolver_info.nkx"
cat /dev/null > "/Users/Dave/Desktop/PinkNoise Revolver_info.nkc"
Put these 2 files into your newborn Kontakt Library directory.

5- Also put a 574x99 resolution wallpaper.png image file into your Library directory. (optional)

6- Open Terminal and execute this line:
sudo plutil -convert xml1 /Library/Preferences/com.native-instruments.Content.plist
Then copy /Library/Preferences/com.native-instruments.Content.plist file to your desktop and open it using Textedit.
You will need to add 2 lines for your new Kontakt Library. Make sure that the k2lib value you enter is different than the existing ones.
The lines that I added for the example:

<key>k2lib0600</key>
<string>PinkNoise Revolver</string>

Save the file and move it back to /Library/Preferences directory.
Run the Kontakt and add your custom library by using the "Add Library" button.

7- The directories that the nki files search for their samples is changed by moving them. So open the nki files under the "Instruments" menu of Kontakt and point the "Samples" directory. Save/overwrite the nki instruments and that's all.

with the version 5.0.3 I had no problem, I was able to add the library and create my custom instruments, but with the latest version of kontakt when I click on "add library" and choose my custom library nothing happen, the program get the command but no library appears in the library browser.

Does someone may help me to figure out the problem? Maybe there is another way with this version of kontakt to add custom libraries?!

Thank you very much.

David


----------



## mk282

That is not a NI-supported method of adding non-Kontakt Player libraries to Kontakt. You're doing that at your own risk - also it can render legitimate Kontakt Player libraries inoperable if you misuse the k2lib numbers.

You won't get any help about this "problem". It's not a problem - it's a breach of EULA.


----------



## logikal

I know, it's all at my risk, 
it's the only way I find to add custom libraries in Kontakt.

If someone know a better way to do that, please, can you explain it to me?

I love create instruments and libraries, I have a great passion for Kontakt and some libraries that are out now on the market (like Kinetic Metal) requires this last version of kontakt to work, it annoys me downgrade to previous version of the program.

:roll:


----------



## mk282

Why not use quick-load?


----------



## d.healey

mk282 @ Fri Oct 18 said:


> It's not a problem - it's a breach of EULA.



http://www.native-instruments.com/en/co ... agreement/ - I see no mention of this in the EULA.


----------



## kb123

TotalComposure @ Fri Oct 18 said:


> mk282 @ Fri Oct 18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a problem - it's a breach of EULA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.native-instruments.com/en/co ... agreement/ - I see no mention of this in the EULA.
Click to expand...


"III. SCOPE OF USE

The Products from Native Instruments are protected by law. The intellectual property of the Products remains at Native Instruments. Licensee as purchaser of the Product acquires only the right to use Product to the following extent. Any other use or exploitation not explicitly granted to Licensee in this EULA shall not be allowed without written consent from Native Instruments. *Specifically, Licensee is not entitled to copy or have copied, decompile or have decompiled, reverse engineer or have reverse engineered the Product or parts thereof.* Licensee must ensure by appropriate and reasonable steps that third parties, including its own employees, cannot make unauthorized use of the Product. Licensee shall be liable to Native Instruments for any loss or damage in this context."


----------



## d.healey

kb123 @ Fri Oct 18 said:


> TotalComposure @ Fri Oct 18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mk282 @ Fri Oct 18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a problem - it's a breach of EULA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.native-instruments.com/en/co ... agreement/ - I see no mention of this in the EULA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "III. SCOPE OF USE
> 
> The Products from Native Instruments are protected by law. The intellectual property of the Products remains at Native Instruments. Licensee as purchaser of the Product acquires only the right to use Product to the following extent. Any other use or exploitation not explicitly granted to Licensee in this EULA shall not be allowed without written consent from Native Instruments. *Specifically, Licensee is not entitled to copy or have copied, decompile or have decompiled, reverse engineer or have reverse engineered the Product or parts thereof.* Licensee must ensure by appropriate and reasonable steps that third parties, including its own employees, cannot make unauthorized use of the Product. Licensee shall be liable to Native Instruments for any loss or damage in this context."
Click to expand...


Well he's not copying or decompiling, nor is he reverse engineering. and he is not "exploiting" NI software because what he is doing is already part of the software, if they don't want it to be able to do that then NI need to disable it in their software.


----------



## kb123

TotalComposure @ Sat Oct 19 said:


> kb123 @ Fri Oct 18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TotalComposure @ Fri Oct 18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mk282 @ Fri Oct 18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a problem - it's a breach of EULA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.native-instruments.com/en/co ... agreement/ - I see no mention of this in the EULA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "III. SCOPE OF USE
> 
> The Products from Native Instruments are protected by law. The intellectual property of the Products remains at Native Instruments. Licensee as purchaser of the Product acquires only the right to use Product to the following extent. Any other use or exploitation not explicitly granted to Licensee in this EULA shall not be allowed without written consent from Native Instruments. *Specifically, Licensee is not entitled to copy or have copied, decompile or have decompiled, reverse engineer or have reverse engineered the Product or parts thereof.* Licensee must ensure by appropriate and reasonable steps that third parties, including its own employees, cannot make unauthorized use of the Product. Licensee shall be liable to Native Instruments for any loss or damage in this context."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well he's not copying or decompiling, nor is he reverse engineering. and he is not "exploiting" NI software because what he is doing is already part of the software, if they don't want it to be able to do that then NI need to disable it in their software.
Click to expand...


It is very much a case of reverse engineering, if you are in doubt please google the definition


----------



## d.healey

kb123 @ Sat Oct 19 said:


> It is very much a case of reverse engineering, if you are in doubt please google the definition



OED: 
reverse engineering
noun 
[mass noun]
the reproduction of another manufacturer’s product following detailed examination of its construction or composition. 


Dictionary.com

re·verse-en·gi·neer
[ri-vurs-en-juh-neer]

verb (used with object) 
to study or analyze (a device, as a microchip for computers) in order to learn details of design, construction, and operation, perhaps to produce a copy or an improved version. 

Merriam Webster:

reverse engineer
transitive verb 

to study the parts of (something) to see how it was made and how it works so that you can make something that is like it

Macmillan dictionary:
the activity of examining and copying a product developed by another company in order to make your own product


I don't see that he has reverse engineered the NI software. The person who created the instructions he's following may have, but Logikal hasn't, he is simply modifying files that are modifiable but it is not reverse engineering by any standard definition of the term.


----------



## kb123

TotalComposure @ Sat Oct 19 said:


> kb123 @ Sat Oct 19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is very much a case of reverse engineering, if you are in doubt please google the definition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OED:
> reverse engineering
> noun
> [mass noun]
> the reproduction of another manufacturer’s product following detailed examination of its construction or composition.
> 
> 
> Dictionary.com
> 
> re·verse-en·gi·neer
> [ri-vurs-en-juh-neer]
> 
> verb (used with object)
> *to study or analyze (a device, as a microchip for computers) in order to learn details of design, construction, and operation, perhaps to produce a copy or an improved version.
> *
> Merriam Webster:
> 
> reverse engineer
> transitive verb
> 
> *to study the parts of (something) to see how it was made and how it works so that you can make something that is like it
> *
> Macmillan dictionary:
> the activity of examining and copying a product developed by another company in order to make your own product
> 
> 
> I don't see that he has reverse engineered the NI software. The person who created the instructions he's following may have, but Logikal hasn't, he is simply modifying files that are modifiable but it is not reverse engineering by any standard definition of the term.
Click to expand...


I have highlighted the parts that apply. To produce the steps identified in the OP required reverse engineering of Kontakt. 

But, don't need to take my word for it. As a responsible developer, contact NI and discuss with them, I'm sure they will be more than happy to explain their position.


----------



## logikal

Hey guys it wasn't my intention start a discussion about breach of EULA. 

I've never done with bad intentions or thinking of violating conditions and terms of use.

I think that create your own library with your own graphics and your own sampled instruments is nothing more than edit an instrument via the script editor.

If you can create your own instrument, why you can't create a library?? What's the difference?
Load an instrument via the database or via the library browser, this is the only difference!


----------



## kb123

logikal @ Sat Oct 19 said:


> Hey guys it wasn't my intention start a discussion about breach of EULA.
> 
> I've never done with bad intentions or thinking of violating conditions and terms of use.
> 
> I think that create your own library with your own graphics and your own sampled instruments is nothing more than edit an instrument via the script editor.
> 
> If you can create your own instrument, why you can't create a library?? What's the difference?
> Load an instrument via the database or via the library browser, this is the only difference!



NI provide a method to have Kontakt Player libraries displayed in the library tab. Developers that create Kontakt Player compatible libraries pay a high premium to Native Instruments for that option. The steps that you provided in your original post have been defined from reverse engineering Kontakt and its implementation of player libraries in order to bypass the payment of that fee to NI. 

It is therefore no surprise that your steps no longer work in the latest version of Kontakt. As has been stated above, use the Quick load function if you require fast access to a particular non-Kontakt Player library


----------

